# (8) Pineapple Crush Alpine Strawberry Plants



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

For any of you who can plant them now, they are ready to pack and ship!

These have grown since last year, are perennials, bunching, and don't set out runners. You also harvest the white berries when they ripen this year. These are incredibly prolific, become bushier and can be split after four years. This is my favorite due to the flavor, the abundance of berries, and the fact you get strawberries from early Spring to late Fall! Now that is what I call a true everbearing strawberry 

USDA Zone 5a: to -28.8 Â°C (-20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 5b: to -26.1 Â°C (-15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 6a: to -23.3 Â°C (-10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 6b: to -20.5 Â°C (-5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 7a: to -17.7 Â°C (0 Â°F)
USDA Zone 7b: to -14.9 Â°C (5 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8a: to -12.2 Â°C (10 Â°F)
USDA Zone 8b: to -9.4 Â°C (15 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9a: to -6.6 Â°C (20 Â°F)
USDA Zone 9b: to -3.8 Â°C (25 Â°F)

These are bigger plants than the ones I sell because they have overwintered (only priced $1 higher). They are 4/$20 + $6 shipping = $26.

I'll only be selling this size one time this year. The rest will be younger plants.

For this special offer, I will only take Paypal, so I can ship them right away:

[email protected]


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

Do you think that they would survive the shipping in this cold of weather?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

lorichristie said:


> (only priced $1 higher). They are 4/$20 + $6 shipping = $28.
> 
> [email protected]


Am I having a math issue?

I'd think $20 = $6 = $26...not $28


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

note sent to your gmail.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If they wouldn't survive shipping, I wouldn't offer them. There are climates where they can be planted right now (including the PNW, of course).

It was a typo, fixed it (reminder to self- no new threads after midnight), lol...


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I sent you an email last night. I would like four please


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

bjgarlich said:


> I sent you an email last night. I would like four please


Email responded to.

****All are now SOLD, thank you!****


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

For others interested, I will be posting this same variety for sale when I have more available.


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

lorichristie said:


> If they wouldn't survive shipping, I wouldn't offer them.
> 
> Oh, sorry. I recently received a package with an item that was frozen so that is why I asked.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

freegal said:


> lorichristie said:
> 
> 
> > If they wouldn't survive shipping, I wouldn't offer them.
> ...


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

shoot. I missed it Lori. Bummer. I have been looking for it too. Just got super busy this week. Oh well, next time. I can get alpines from raintree, but not the pineapple crush ones.

Cindyc.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I do offer this variety a few times a year, so no one missed out


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Did I email you about these a couple years ago, and then drop the ball? I've wanted to find some for a really long time. Any chance you can contact me when you have some? (I almost never look at the Barter Board.)


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Laura! I couldn't answer for a few years ago, but you can write me about the Alpines @
[email protected]

I will post in Barter when I have some for sale, likely in a month.


----------



## Elizabeth (Jun 4, 2002)

Mine are under 4' of snow right now 

Can't wait for Spring so I can see how they wintered.


----------



## Laura Workman (May 10, 2002)

Can I ask where you are in the PNW? I'm in Lynnwood, a bit north of Seattle. Thanks!


----------

